# How to find a Japanese contactable sperm donor



## Lapis (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
My partner is Japanese and I'm British. We live in Japan. We have been trying to find a sperm donor for 3 years now, without success (one man nearly agreed, but after a year of discussion, drafting contracts etc, dropped out). Anyway we decided to look abroad as overseas Japanese may be more open to both gay issues and fertility treatment.  Can anyone possibly help us to find a Japanese man who might do this? We need someone who is willing to pass their Japanese nationality to the child, so that they will not be thrown out of Japan when they reach adulthood. We will not ask anything else of them, though we would be happy for them to have contact with the child if they wish.  We'd be grateful for any kind of help or suggestions or networking to pass our need to someone who might be able to help.
Thank you. Lapiz and K


----------

